# This Utili-Track system is great!!! (pics)



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

The boy and I got the bikes out today. Temps here in NW New Jersey were warm compared to what we've had lately so we loaded 'em up and headed over to the closest State Park. The Utili-Track cleats on the bed floor with a couple of Keeper tie-downs hold my son's BMX bike perfectly. My Titus is fork-mounted to the track on the bed's front wall.



















Oh yeah, here's my favorite horsepower decal... Only catch is that it provides gobs of HP "behind the wheel." LOL Any other alumni out there?


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!!

i love mine too.. it has worked well moving into my new condo... man i love this truck more then my audi


----------

